# Leaky gas? Just IBS? Both? Something else? Any tips/advice?



## Ibsbegone1234 (Nov 22, 2016)

Sorry for lengthy post just need some advice doctor is out of answers now

Symptoms I have:
- Exessive gas 
- odor (when I sit down) - I can tell I still have this by people's reactions. Some days I think I'm fine but even those days when I don't feel gas coming and feel fine and think positive still seem to get reactions.
- air pushing out my butthole randomly ( occurs when I have certain foods)

Symptoms that have went away:
- abdominal pain when sitting 
- constant nausea 
- excessive bowel movements ( always occurring in morning - not diarrhea like or loose)
-bloating 
-burning sensation in stomach
- constant hunger

I've been going through this battle for a while but last year and a half have been tough. I feel better and have experimented with different stuff. And wish I knew what I knew now and ate healthier earlier went gym more and not sleeping right after eating. As you can see since the last year and a half I have recently eliminated most of the symptoms I have. I tried the Fodmap diet (not strict enough and should have paid more attention to ingredients but it helped a lot) lost a lot of weight but it seemed to calm things down. I'm off probiotics now because it caused hip pain and tightness. It's weird because I was on the same probiotic before and it never caused any pain but after conduct the low fodmap diet probiotics causes me pain ever since.

I have 2 and a half months before returning to school and hope to make some progress this summer.
- Just started the gym last week
- going to do cardio everyday now
- going to do a strict low fodmap diet once again to get things more calm
I take apple cider vinegar seems to help

My goal is to be able to sit for long periods of time with confidence (no gas and to get rid of this odour I can't smell myself) since school and taking bus requires sitting down for long periods of time. Ultimately just cure this "ibs" all in all

Idk if its leaky gut or something I'm eating or something is wrong with the digestion process or something bad is in my stomach I've done a lot of tests and doctor just really is out of answers now and all he says is keep monitoring your symptoms. I've done colonoscopy he says you may just have ibs afterwards.

- also one weird symptom I have is air just pushes out my butthole usually when I eat certain foods like sugar or spicy pepper foods from my culture. Not like a fart feeling air where you sense it coming and can try to stop it but it still comes out. This air just comes out and I feel it. Does this symptom ring any bells to anyone?
- also I seem to have gas no matter what I eat lately but maybe it's the bad foods I'm eating still in my stomach causing the gas when I eat healthy?
- I can feel when I have gas so I don't know what is it when I have no gas on public transportation and still get reactions from others is it leaky gut or if it's weak muscles or nerve in my bottom area which kegel exercises may help? But problem occurs when sitting down. When standing I just feel bloated and can sense when I feel discomfort / gas. I know long post but not sure what this could be I really need ur tips and advice. Cause when I have no symptoms feel calm and fine I seem to smell so maybe it's a weak muscle or nerve and I should try level exercises? Idk but suggestions plz.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm sorry you have to go throught this while still in school. You probably have Leaky gas, as we all. You can read my post called How I knocked out LG.

I not do not leaky gas as I used to and taken control over my life again.

welcome !


----------



## Ibsbegone1234 (Nov 22, 2016)

pengu said:


> try reading rhe rest of the forum
> did you suffer from constipation?


No constipation. Just bowel movements mostly always in morning sometimes multiple but no diarrhea or anything.


----------



## Ibsbegone1234 (Nov 22, 2016)

PokerFace said:


> I'm sorry you have to go throught this while still in school. You probably have Leaky gas, as we all. You can read my post called How I knocked out LG.
> I not do not leaky gas as I used to and taken control over my life again.
> welcome !


Thanks. I have came across your post and will start implementing what you've done. How long did it take you to see results? Can you eat what you please now?


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

About a couple of weeks. I don't eat gluten otherwise I'd have soooo much air


----------

